# LG Front load dryer making a rubbing noise



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Though I have no expertise in this particular repair - on other machinery I commonly work with: when one roller goes, replace them all. If one has reached the fail point, it's is more than likely the other rollers are not far behind.


----------

